# BONNE ANNÉE 2012



## wagner (26 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour 
Ces quelques mots pour vous souhaiter une très bonne fin d"année et, et une excellente année 2012.
Continuer comme vous le faites et un grand merci à vos administrateurs.

Cordialement.


----------



## Madalvée (26 Décembre 2011)

Oui, joyeuses Pâques.


----------



## gKatarn (26 Décembre 2011)

T'aurais pu attendre le 1 janvier pour souhaiter la bonne année


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Décembre 2011)

on ne sait jamais avec le jet lag...


----------



## r e m y (26 Décembre 2011)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> on ne sait jamais avec le jet lag...



Moi j'aime pas le jet lag... on a l'impression d'avoir la gueule de bois c'est pire que le jet 27 :rose:


----------



## ergu (26 Décembre 2011)

Quand j'entends les souhaits de bonne année de Wagner, j'ai envie d'envahir Switch & Conseils d'achats !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2011)

"2012" et "bonne année" par les temps qui courent ça me semble pas trop coller. :hein:


----------



## TiteLine (27 Décembre 2011)

Zut, on est déjà en 2012?   J'ai loupé le réveillon et si les prédictions des mayas sont exactes, c'était le dernier  ....


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Décembre 2011)

Comme le chante si bien Didier : "On va tous crever"  :love:


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (27 Décembre 2011)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Comme le chante si bien Didier : "On va tous crever"  :love:




Le plus important dans sa phrase, c'est quand même la dernière partie...

'mais nous on fait la fête tout le temps !!!':love::rose:


----------



## Madalvée (1 Janvier 2012)

Bonne année à tous, mon hamster a crevé à 23h15 alors je n'ai plus que vous
Comme chaque année, bon changement d'iPod et d'iPad, bonnes Keynotes et joyeux mardi midi


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Janvier 2012)

Bonne année à tout le monde ! :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (1 Janvier 2012)

ah oui je me demandais d'où venait ce décompte ridicule


----------



## DarkMoineau (1 Janvier 2012)

allez, bonne année a tous


----------



## LionelMacBruSoft (1 Janvier 2012)




----------



## HmJ (1 Janvier 2012)

Pfff, c'est has been le reveillon, ca fait 10 heures que c'est fini pour nous : on a meme eu le temps de dessouler  Enfin, nos copains de Cupertino sont encore dans le passe, la-bas, en 2011...


----------



## Luc G (1 Janvier 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Bonne année à tout le monde ! :love:



Pas mieux


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Janvier 2012)

Luc G a dit:


> Pas mieux



+1


----------



## r e m y (1 Janvier 2012)

2012, la fin du monde, et avec 6 mois d'avance sur la calendrier Maya la fin de MobileMe, tout ça quoi...
iPapy a préféré ne pas voir ça. Un visionnaire qu'il était, c'est sûr!


----------



## chafpa (1 Janvier 2012)

Bonne année à tous ......... en attendant le 12 décembre 2012   ........


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Janvier 2012)

Bonne année mon cul.


----------



## subsole (1 Janvier 2012)

Bonne année bande pommés.


----------



## TiteLine (1 Janvier 2012)

Bananée à tous


----------



## Emmanuel94 (1 Janvier 2012)

Bonne année ! Et meilleurs vux


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Janvier 2012)

Bonne année à tous et toutes.


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Janvier 2012)

Bonne année tout le monde !


----------



## Vivid (1 Janvier 2012)

Meilleurs vux et bonne récupération au travail


----------



## Philippe (1 Janvier 2012)

Bonne et heureuse année à tous ! ​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Janvier 2012)

Vivid a dit:


> bonne récupération au travail



Moi, je m'en fous : je suis en vacances.


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Janvier 2012)

Bonne et heureuse année à toutes et tous !


----------



## chafpa (1 Janvier 2012)

iDuck a dit:


> Moi, je m'en fous : je suis en vacances.


Jusqu'au 12 décembre 2012 ?  ......


----------



## pepeye66 (1 Janvier 2012)

Que cette nouvelle année vous apporte: Santé,  joies, bonheurs, et prospérité.



  <---------- Cliquez !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2012)

Bonne année à tous les membres .


----------



## Madalvée (1 Janvier 2012)

C0rentin a dit:


> Bonne année à tous les membres .



Et aux orifices aussi.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Janvier 2012)

Ici c'est bien aussi. 

Mais bonne année quand même.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Janvier 2012)

Si mon post au-dessus paraît un peu bizarre, c'est normal : il vient d'un autre fil où j'indiquais à un membre qu'il existait déjà un fil pour les v&#339;ux de 2012.

Bonne année 2012 à tout le monde.


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Janvier 2012)

Si je n'avais pas peur d'être vulgaire, je t'aurais bien





TiteLine a dit:


> Bananée


moi aussi. 

Mais j'ai peur, donc meilleurs pneus à toi et.....

Tire un max, faut profiter


----------

